# Cat Crying Constantly in the New House!



## Vertigo (Jan 9, 2010)

We just moved about a month ago. My 3-year-old male cat, Kaiser, has been driving my boyfriend CRAZY since we moved in together. He doesn't even really like cats in the first place and really had to do some talking to get the landlord to let Kaiser in the house in the first place, knowing that Kaiser is my family and he goes where I go. 

Kaiser walks around the house meowing and crying almost constantly, sometimes loud and sometimes softer, but it's almost always this pathetic crying meow. The new house is 3 times as large as the old place and 100 times nice and cleaner!!! I suppose he misses his old home a little. I'm also thinking that perhaps he can no longer smell the lingering scents of his sister, who died last December. How can I get him to stop? He's driving us both crazy, but I don't want my boyfriend to decided he made a mistake living with a cat!

I will also post this on the health forum, but I also found him licking a sore yesterday on his chest...it's about the size of pen cap (the top), a little puffy and ***** and it stinks!!! I seriously have zero money to take him to the vet right now. Any suggestions on meds I could get or what it could be?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The sore on his chest sounds like an abscess and it may be painful and that's why he's crying. Did he get bitten by another cat? Do take him to the vet as soon as possible. He needs an antibiotic; he could get blood poisoning if left untreated. It's good that it's draining, but you should take him to a vet. Meanwhile, wash the sore with some salted water to keep it draining.

If he's still meowing a lot after you have taken to a vet, keep him in one room for a little while with time out to explore the rest of the house a couple of times a day until he's settled.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I know how hard it is with money (my boyfriend and I are both broke college students) but you NEED to take him to the vet. That sore could get infected and seriously hurt him. Try to find a vet that will set up a payment plan with you. Cats get overwhelmed by serious change and needs his own area to calm down in before he can be comfortable in his new home. Also, he can probably sense how unhappy your boyfriend is and is uncomfortable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the spot in question. I think he should see a vet but until then maybe put some collidal Silver on it. Check into the Care Credit offered by most vet offices.

if your boy friend cant stand the meowing how is he ever going to stand a crying a baby and wild activities of future children esp boys! Tell him to get over it.


----------

